# what sewing machine u got



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

looking to get a machine and learn how to do something..we have no shops in our area that can or will do any type of pleat and roll,biscuit tuck or anything other than factory...what type of machine do i need to get started and any distributors for fabric material..


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Aug 21 2009, 12:27 PM~14840061
> *looking to get a machine and learn how to do something..we have no shops in our area that can or will do any type of pleat and roll,biscuit tuck or anything other than factory...what type of machine do i need to get started and any distributors for fabric material..
> *



Hey there for a machine I use reliable sewing machines there american an are as good as juki just juki is beter known an cost more ps. I run a upholstery shop off my reliables there good no compplaint. an for materials any upholstery shop an fabric depots can help u or off the net.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i have a consew walking foot with reverse, and a singer walking foot without reverse. 

good machines are 

juki

consew

singer

pfaff

just make sure theyre walking foot with reverse, those will do everything. these days, they average between 450 and 800 bucks depending on brand and condition. when you look to buy, make sure you see it work. some go out of time, and sew weak. so weak youre able to pull the fabric apart really easy. the old ones being more dependable


----------



## leaded (Nov 15, 2005)

I got a 1954 Singer "Slant - O - Matic" walking foot, and a 1955 "Stich - o-Matic" walking foot.
Both function great, used for my own interior sewing, and for some friends too!
Both got all metal parts, no plastic to be ruined, and the Slant´could sew 6 layers of cowhide!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I got a pfaff and its never done me wrong. ive also used jukis which are a good machine, and though ive never used one my buddy has a consew that gets the job done and he got it for $700...


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the replies...off to look now.


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

consew 206rb


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

it doesnt matter what brand name. going out and buying a singer is like going out and buying a chevy, you could end up with a chevy camaro, or a chevy cobalt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Sep 22 2009, 01:31 AM~15150176
> *i have a consew walking foot with reverse, and a singer walking foot without reverse.
> 
> good machines are
> ...


 CONSEW 215 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Is this a good machine???There's a bunch coming up for auction here shortly,i'd like to pick one up,upholstery is the only thing I can't do on my cars and would like to give it a try.What would it be worth?


----------



## culvercityimpala (Apr 12, 2009)

can car uphoulstry be done with a striaght stitch machine i know its easyer with walking foot but can it be done with str8 stitch


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

CHICAGO ELECTRIC


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Nov 1 2009, 03:17 AM~15526660
> *CHICAGO ELECTRIC
> *


I was just looking at one of them.. are they good for beginners???


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

up for more info...


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Nov 1 2009, 04:20 PM~15530297
> *I was just looking at one of them.. are they good for beginners???
> *


this a bad muthafucka for the price... i made my money back and some... i've been done a gang of work wit it


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Sep 22 2009, 01:31 AM~15150176
> *i have a consew walking foot with reverse, and a singer walking foot without reverse.
> 
> good machines are
> ...


I got an older singer without reverse and i fucking hate it


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 4 2009, 05:45 AM~15262718
> *Is this a good machine???There's a bunch coming up for auction here shortly,i'd like to pick one up,upholstery is the only thing I can't do on my cars and would like to give it a try.What would it be worth?
> 
> 
> ...


i believe that one has a reverse but no walking foot, if its the same one a guy i know was selling it for $200...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 16 2009, 11:03 PM~15687446
> *i believe that one has a reverse but no walking foot, if its the same one a guy i know was selling it for $200...
> *


Are the older brother industrials worth a shit? Theres a guy down here selling one for 150 it has reverse not sure about the walking foot. How do you know what foot it has(all this is new to me).


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 17 2009, 06:39 AM~15689366
> *Are the older brother industrials worth a shit? Theres a guy down here selling one for 150 it has reverse not sure about the walking foot. How do you know what foot it has(all this is new to me).
> *


it will have a 2 piece foot instead of a 1 piece if that makes sense? and as foar as the brother industrial machine i havent ever heard about it... but USUALLY you can expect to spend anywhere from $800-$3000 for a decent-bad ass machine


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

found this on youtube it shows you a walking foot...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_SjYNjPUA0


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

is a pfaff 139 sewing machine any good its a walking foot


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

not sure of that model, PFAFF is a top of the line brand and most guys want the 1245 model but ive never dealt with a 139 so I wouldnt know what to tell you


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a PFAFF 1245. Its old, its heavy duty industrial, and its GREAT! The biggest thing you have to worry about on any machine is maintenance and parts. 

Make sure that you can adjust the foot high enough to get 2 peices of 1/2" foam with material under the sewing foot and still be able to spin the material to walk around corners.

Anyone have more info on the Chicago Electric? Id like to see how they sew. I was gonna get one for a backup machine. I know Harbor Freight has them.


----------

